# What Makes Outbackers.com So Good?



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have looked for forums for other Trailers and the only one I have seen besides the Outback is a big one for the Sardine can trailers, I think they are called Airstream, very expensive been around a long time and nice I'm sure but not the look I like. I have found forums that are started by the trailer manufactures but none are like this one. So how come this forum is so good, and has so many good people in it? I'm sure there are plenty of good people who own SOB's but I have yet to find another forum for SOB trailer that is as good as this one.

Now I have found a few generic forums like RV.net but they are nothing but a bunch of flame throwers with a few good people mixed in. Another thing I have noticed is we are getting more and more members with SOB's, this says a lot about our forum but I just hope we don't get over run with them, but i doubt it.

So I wonder what was Vern's magic formula that made this forum so successful?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I really believe the forum is so good because we make it that way. We don't put up with BS and those kinds of people just don't like to hang around here.

We work hard to keep our forum clean. We're free from flamers and complainers and ne'er do wells because they can't thrive in an atmosphere like ours.









This is an exciting group of people; funny, knowledgeable, helpful. And intelligent about so many things other than RVs. It's fun to hang around to see what comes up next.

I'm proud to be a member here and I thoroughly enjoy hanging out and poking fun here and there, offering advice when I can, and welcoming new people to our ranks. And if I can help someone with a major decision like purchasing an Outback, so be it!

My hat's off to all our other members!









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bill. I'm sure those who were around in "the beginning of time" can respond with fact, but I_ believe _ that Vern (and the others from the "early years) started this Forum as a result of having been on the "dark side" and experiencing just that brash, flame throwing environment that you mention. Not much fun, is it?

My understanding is that the intent of this Forum was to provide a place for Outbacker's (and others who might be interested) to come together, to get sound answers to problems, discuss issues they might be having, and to share their love of camping in a supportive, respectful, family-focused environment of good will and good fun. Your post is the best evidence there is that Vern, his team of moderators, and the now 2000+ membership have been extremely successfull in meeting their goal!

Of course, now its up to all of us to keep it alive and well.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

What Makes Outbackers.com so good?.................................... Everyone!
This is a fun place to hang out!

Carey


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

You said it....other forums are started by the manufacturers - this one is "grass roots" - its by "us" and for "us"









And it doesnt hurt that Outback owners are exceptionally brilliant - fun - nice - special....you get the drift....


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> So I wonder what was Vern's magic formula that made this forum so successful?


(1) Vern's outstanding choices for a moderating team.
(2) All the hard work the moderating team does behind the scenes.
(3) A simple set of forum rules that are fairly applied.
(4) Great ownership.
(5) People willing to financially support the forum.
(6) All of us!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The alternatives were just too frightening









OutbackCampers.com


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

It's like being invited to your neighbors campfire to ''Shoot the Bull''.

Help yourself to a beer........The chest is full!

Pull up a chair and tell us all about ya!

(Hey!............Nice Rig!)


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

It's because I hang out here!
Right?









Gilligan


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

All of you


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You guys are ALL right.
It takes a whole community of people to make a place this great...and to keep it this way.

Cheers to everyone!


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

I would have to say it's the people here that make this forum so great.

Scott


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> You guys are ALL right.
> It takes a whole community of people to make a place this great...and to keep it this way.
> 
> Cheers to everyone!


It takes a village....er, a CAMPGROUND....


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

[/quote]
(1) Vern's outstanding choices for a moderating team.
(2) All the hard work the moderating team does behind the scenes.
(3) A simple set of forum rules that are fairly applied.
(4) Great ownership.
(5) People willing to financially support the forum.
(6) All of us!
[/quote]

There is one other factor I believe is crucial. This forum is, as someone said, "for and by" the users. It is not run by a manufacturer, nor by a consortium of businesses that happen to center on RV's, as is the case with the dark side. This is your basic town meeting, kids picnic, poker game, yard full of lawn chairs... all that...

Sluggo

(SOB'er)


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

I can honestly say that based on my own experience, it is the willingness of everyone to help out with an answer or advice. Personally, I can't read the print manuals that came with the trailer, and while my DW is good at referencing them when we are stuck, it was all the knowledge that I gained through this site that allowed us to conclude our first year of camping in our new TT successfully and looking forward to more. so, to all those who are willing to share their knowledge and who never judge a question as stupid, thanks.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

All the free beer from Doug! Oops, maybe I've said too much...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

(1) Vern's outstanding choices for a moderating team.
(2) All the hard work the moderating team does behind the scenes.
(3) A simple set of forum rules that are fairly applied.
(4) Great ownership.
(5) People willing to financially support the forum.
(6) All of us!
[/quote]

There is one other factor I believe is crucial. This forum is, as someone said, "for and by" the users. It is not run by a manufacturer, nor by a consortium of businesses that happen to center on RV's, as is the case with the dark side. This is your basic town meeting, kids picnic, poker game, yard full of lawn chairs... all that...

Sluggo

(SOB'er)
[/quote]

Well said. I enjoy support from the forum but also the ability to have a difference of opinion without any intent of malice. (ie conveyor belt) - Actually had alot of fun with this one.

This is a great place and everyone respects everyone elses opinion.

Everyone - keep up the good input
















Thanks to everyone
Thor


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

*The People!*









Like Mark said, NO BS!









Nuff said.

Russ


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I can't speak for others but I can tell you why it has worked for me...

I started out on this forum because I was looking for information about Outbacks. When we started looking at them in '03 there was nobody else building anything like it and there wasn't a lot of information about this company "Lite-Way". As I lurked and learned through other people's experiences I began to recognize that this was a good camper, well designed and well built. What I also started noticing is that the people that bought these trailers seemed to have certain characteristics in common...

1. They were open to new ideas
2. They were willing to view things with an open mind.
3. They were willing to share their knowledge.
4. They recognized that not everyone has their level of experience or expertise, and they were patient and through when helping people deal with something new to them.
5. Everyone seemed to have a sense of humor.
6. There are a lot of families on the board.
7. There was a concerted effort to avoid confrontation and pointless debate.
8. There is a sense of "Esprit de Corps" evident in the overall Outbacker population.
9. People recognized that while truth is paramount, there is no point in bludgeoning someone over the head with your superior knowledge.

Someone advertised their Outback for sale on Ebay once and linked the prospective buyers to our site and saying that "The Outback enjoys a 'cult-like' status.". Well, we do have some of the characteristics of a cult but we don't expect anyone to drink the Kool-Aid. I think the SOBs join because of the same reasons, other designs just fit their needs better. It's like I told a neighbor about this site, "Being an Outbacker can be completely seperate from Owning an Outback".

Reverie


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I have to laugh, very hard.

I believe it was me who mentioned this site when I listed my trailer. I didn't list the name of the site but did say the Outback trailers enjoy an almost cult like status via an on-line forum.

Now for the funny part. 2 Prospective sellers got on the site viewed the de-lam posts and were out of here so fast it would make your head spin. So mentioning the site turned out the be negative marketing--- oh well! But I'm still laughing!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> I have to laugh, very hard.
> 
> I believe it was me who mentioned this site when I listed my trailer. I didn't list the name of the site but did say the Outback trailers enjoy an almost cult like status via an on-line forum.
> 
> Now for the funny part. 2 Prospective sellers got on the site viewed the de-lam posts and were out of here so fast it would make your head spin. So mentioning the site turned out the be negative marketing--- oh well! But I'm still laughing!


That's the funny thing about marketing... Sometimes it works in unexpected ways. Sort of like when Gerber wanted to sell baby food in Africa. Since there are dozens and dozens of different languages, dialects and names for things, they made the decision to drop the written name on the jar in favor of a picture of the contents. You know, corn featured a picture of an ear of crorn, peas had peas, etc. They wanted to continue to market their brand by featuring their well-known symbol on the outside. That would be a baby. So according to them the jars contained corn and .... babies.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The Michigan dealer who sells on E bay was the first I saw to call us a 'cult' , so to speak.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have to agree with the others that it is indeed the people that make this such a great site!

That, and the brilliant premise that Vern started with as to how we would all behave. It would seem that Vern struck a chord with a lot of folks in the format that he used to mold this great community. And in the years that have followed, our fierce loyalty to that theme has seen us grow and prosper in ways I'm sure Vern never imagined!

I say *BRAVO!* to Vern for such an inspired vision, and to all Outbackers for sharing and living the dream!

I also believe that Reverie really hit the nail on the head...
Being an Outbacker is about much more than simply owning an Outback trailer. It's a spirit that lives within us, regardless of what we own!

Maybe our friend HootBob sums it up best...

Outbackers.com
_It's more than a website... It's a family!_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> What Makes Outbackers.com so good?.................................... Everyone!
> This is a fun place to hang out!
> 
> Carey


 Exactly Ditto! What makes this site so good is us. Period. Good people, with good hearts sharing in the good bad and the ugly and having fun doing it!

Eric


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

...pass the tissues...

First they tell me PARROTHEADS are a cult! Now this!

My name is Jolly...and I have some...er, "Modifications" to make!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> That, and the brilliant premise that Vern started with as to how we would all behave. It would seem that Vern struck a chord with a lot of folks in the format that he used to mold this great community. And in the years that have followed, our fierce loyalty to that theme has seen us grow and prosper in ways I'm sure Vern never imagined!
> 
> I also believe that Reverie really hit the nail on the head...
> 
> ...


"I think the SOBs join because of the same reasons, other designs just fit their needs better. It's like I told a neighbor about this site, "Being an Outbacker can be completely seperate from Owning an Outback".

Reverie"

"Zackly, zackly, zackly! Glad you said that, Doug. Had it not been for Vern's inspiration, likely inspired by the dark part of the dark side, and the rules that initially saw to it that the entire dark side attitude was pointedly and effectively precluded, Outbackers.com would not be what it is. Because of that genius, people that behave that way are elsewhere, and we are eternally grateful for that. 
Rev's right, too, had there been an Outback that was suitable for our intensive full-timing use, we would have it. The beauty is, this website IS entirely suitable for any TT or 5'er website purpose - no others needed.

Wonder if there is a rally we can hit this year...

Sluggo


----------



## sjredburn (Oct 18, 2006)

> "I think the SOBs join because of the same reasons, other designs just fit their needs better. It's like I told a neighbor about this site, "Being an Outbacker can be completely seperate from Owning an Outback".


Speaking as one of the SOBs this quote nails it for me. I joined Outbackers.com with the intention of purchasing an Outback or moving on if I decided on another brand. Ultimately a couple of key design features steered us in another direction but by now I have come to feel like part of a big happy family and I don't feel that way at the other sites. These days for anything non-brand specific I always seem to come here first. The fact that I still feel welcome here and that we can't wait to participate in the Zion rally says it all!

Call me a closet Outbacker if you want but I'm proud to be associated with such a fine group of people and grateful to those responsible for making this site so valuable and entertaining.









Cheers!

Stacey


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Call me a closet Outbacker if you want but I'm proud to be associated with such a fine group of people


Well, I for one am glad you finally came out of the closet, Stacey. Even if you do have an SOB.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I know that I wouldn't be here if the forum were run differently. this was the first online forum that I have ever joined, and when we had some questions about our camper, we were treated respectfully. We really appreciate that.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> I know that I wouldn't be here if the forum were run differently. this was the first online forum that I have ever joined, and when we had some questions about our camper, we were treated respectfully. We really appreciate that.


Me too. I'd never even been on a Forum, let alone joined one. Had no idea how that worked and, frankly, really had no interest in learning. That whole concept simply held no interest for me. (Man, that sure seems like a loooonnnnnngggg time ago







) I was real hesitant when I posted our 1st question and we gave the likelihood of even getting a response a VERY low score. And, besides, even if we got a response, how much credibility could we give answers from people we don't even know? I mean....really now









Presuming their own heads are in the right place, the friendliness, and "open-door" attitude that a guest finds when they come onto this site keeps them coming back for more. It doesn't take long before they feel comfortable enough to at least test the waters with a question. Pretty soon, they're the ones handing out the Kool-Aid.

Like most everything in life, our little haven here gives back to each of us as much or as little as we put in to it. If all we do is lurk and read, well, we'll learn alot and maybe get a few chuckles....and move on to the rest of our lives. If, however, we choose to "get involved" and become an active part of the community, well...the sky's the limit on that one! Outback.com is a rare gem today...at least in my life. Not only is there an enormous amount of info available, but always a life-line to turn to (whether about TTs, TVs, camping....or life in general). And, friends? I believe I have made more really good friends in this past year than I have in my life.

Where else in today's world can we be so confident of receiving benefits that far exceed our own meager contributions?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I found this forum right before I purchased out first Outback. It is the people that make this a "special" place. I have been a member of other forums but quickly lose interest because of the negative posts and over all "Why don't you know that??? You must be stupid!!!" attitude. I have found that the people here, for the most part, are friendly and polite....willing to answer your questions even if they had been answered 1000 times before.

And when I made it to my first rally......it was a blast!!!!! For those of you that haven't had the chance to make it to a rally....work it into your plans this year, you will have a good time!!!

Lets all keep the site going....within the rules that were laid out. Remember that we were all new to the site and camping at one time!

Gary


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Found this right after I purchased our first Outback.
This is a great site.

Thanks to Vern who started the forum
Doug who is the new owner
To all of The moderating team
and all the members that keep it going 
To all lets keep up the great work










willie


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

It's the people! We all respect each others views and were all freinds. I could not think of a better group of people to be around.

Jeff


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

496silverado said:


> *The People!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well said ...... The people (including mods) !!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We were looking at Outbacks and found this forum and asked a TON of towing questions. Everyone was very helpful and walked me through the process.

Then I happen to see the exact Outback we wanted coming up forsale on this group...only 4hrs away.

Bought it 10 days later and have never looked back....


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree this site and the people on it are a main reason that we went with the Outback.
Keystone if you are reading you might want to throw a little kick back toward Outbackers.com
Honestly without this site we would have probally gone with the Laredo 32 RS.

Thanks Outbackers

Scott


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

we are so greatful that we found this site!!! We almost made some mistakes, im grateful we didn't. now we cant wait to use our new tt. Thanks to everyone


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I stumbled onto this site after a weekend of camping with my little guy. For fun, we spent part of a rainy Saturday going to a dealer to look at trailers â€" didn't even tell Mom. The dealer showed us the Outback and we both fell in love with it. When we got home I started researching and found Outbackers â€" more about that in a moment.

I'm the IT guy in my school (we have 26 acres and nine buildings) and I spend the entire day at the computer â€" fixing them; upgrading them; installing them; taking care of the network; wiring; maintaining a number of databases; answering everyone's questions about Word, Excel, Powerpoint and training and teaching the same; running everywhere on campus and . . . . . . WAIT A MINUTE! I THINK I'M ASKING FOR A RAISE ON TUESDAY!









At any rate, I have NEVER used the computer for anything other than a tool. I don't play games and the only Internet surfing I do is for research or shopping. I spend a lot of time on the Internet at work for computer stuff. I almost never turned my computer on at home and rarely even opened my e-mail at home because I use my work e-mail for just about everything.

Then I found Outbackers. I turn my home computer on every day. I check this board numerous times during the day. The point of my rant in the last two paragraphs (other than my penchant for writing) is: WHAT A GREAT BUNCH OF PEOPLE HERE! From day one, I was welcomed and made to feel comfortable with questions. Nobody flamed me when I asked what DW stood for. I always thought it meant Dimwit â€" you know, the way they make you feel in other forums.

Folks in here are . . . . just . . . . folks. Everyone has fun. Everyone is willing to share ideas, information and suggestions. Everyone encourages each other â€" even the SOBs. That's why Outbackers has grown and continues gain more great members. And then, when you meet people at a rally and put the face together with the name, it is a truly great experience. You become fast friends. I think Doug is going to have his hands full because more and more people are starting to see how great this forum is. All of us are what makes it great and all of us will be what keeps it great in the future. Keep up the good work.

Scott

P.S. You can always tell when I can't sleep and get up and make a big pot of coffee, can't ya?


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I found this site weeks before purchasing our outback, and it definitely helped us seal the deal. I used to be an rv.net member, but haven't been back there since. This is a great forum with lots of great people







. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sarg2505 said:


> I found this site weeks before purchasing our outback, and it definitely helped us seal the deal. I used to be an rv.net member, but haven't been back there since. This is a great forum with lots of great people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love picking up the good folks from rv.net and leaving them with the trash others.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I think it's time for a great big  







 !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I think it's time for a great big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...thanks, I needed that hug.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A feel good reminder


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome responses. I would just like to add that we have been made welcome by all and made to feel like we are "part of the family". That has left a big impression on us. Great folks here.

Curtis


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Awesome responses. I would just like to add that we have been made welcome by all and made to feel like we are "part of the family". That has left a big impression on us. Great folks here.
> 
> Curtis


Well - Curtis - that's because you _*ARE* _ "part of the family"!!!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

What I like about Outbackers.com is the lack of evil people, unlike on the other rv forums. Everyone here is so friendly and helpful with no snide remarks to be found anywhere!


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

jetjane said:


> What I like about Outbackers.com is the lack of evil people, unlike on the other rv forums. Everyone here is so friendly and helpful with no snide remarks to be found anywhere!


I agree! I don't post a lot, but I do like to read the posts and we met Mswalt and his family from this site which was nice.







This is really a great forum with very nice people and it's the people here that make Outbackers.com so good.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree with most of the posts here. It's Vern's vision and the people that joined that make this forum great. The information that is accessible is probably the most accurate available which is provided by owners/users. Even the factory can't provide info like the stuff gathered from real time use of the product. The rules aren't hard to adhere to as long as they apply to everyone equally. and When I read down page one of the replies to this topic I was waiting in anticipation for the suggestion and didn't see it so I'll suggest it....
Let's all hold virtual hands and sing Kumbiyah.


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright, I've read all 48/49 replies in this thread and I gotta say This Forum "Outbackers.com" ROCKS, big time!!

I've only owned an Outback since March of this year and I joined this forum shortly after, it has brought me a wealth of info about problems & cures of same and various modifications with how'd da do dat info.

But, I gotta ask, I've seen several members say SOB OR SOB'S and I'm wondering what that is supposed to mean in layman's language? Would someone care to enlighten me on the correct meaning as it's used within this forum.

I definitely do know what it means in back alley talk, so I'm hoping the definition is not the same within this forum.

Hopefully, I will be a member of this forum for many years to come....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Saltshaker said:


> Alright, I've read all 48/49 replies in this thread and I gotta say This Forum "Outbackers.com" ROCKS, big time!!
> 
> I've only owned an Outback since March of this year and I joined this forum shortly after, it has brought me a wealth of info about problems & cures of same and various modifications with how'd da do dat info.
> 
> ...


SOB = Some Other Brand


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Alright, I've read all 48/49 replies in this thread and I gotta say This Forum "Outbackers.com" ROCKS, big time!!
> 
> I've only owned an Outback since March of this year and I joined this forum shortly after, it has brought me a wealth of info about problems & cures of same and various modifications with how'd da do dat info.
> 
> ...


SOB = Some Other Brand








[/quote]

Aw So! Thank you so much for the fast response, would never have guessed it...... Thank you again.......


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

I like Outbackers.com because you let *me* belong !!!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Had to add my thoughts to this. Although I don't post often and lack the knowledge to offer help with technical problems, I do hang around alot, contribute (I hope) some when I can and read most of your posts.

The reason I like this site so much is that we are not just a cyber community, we are real people, with real joys, sorrows and issues, and it doesn't matter what each of us has or does not have, we are all treated with respect and compassion.

As evidenced recently by Tami's hospitalization and Pete's loss of his dog and everyone's support throughout, we get real support from one another, and so many of you were so kind to welcome Phoebe to our family.

Like Judi says, although not in so many words, we can get as much or as little out of this site as we want to. And if we choose to get involved, or we get to meet at a rally, at a weekend outing or a chance meeting somewhere, so much the better.

Think that's some of the reasons there's a new member explosion recently?

Happy outbacking all................. If and when I pass you on the road I will give a big wave







and say a silent prayer for your safe passage through this grand campground we call life.


----------



## longhare (Jul 9, 2006)

As everyone said before, it's the people that make this site. This is our 2nd year w/the TT. Everyone who has posted replies to my newbie questions has been patient and respectful.

I seldom see flame wars between members and when I do, it's in good fun. Thanks to all of you who take the time to Moderate and Contribute.

Bill


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice people that value being pleasant and helpful. I try to visit the dark side in the newsgroups as little as possible snce the trolls and wise a++++ have taken over. Why be obnoxious whin being helpful is a lot easier on your nerves and digestion.

"When I was a boy my father said I could get through life by being "Oh so very clever" or "Oh so very pleasant"
I decided on pleasant" -- Jimmy Stewart as Elwood P. Dowd in Harvey


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

I like it because you can be hooking up your Outback, prepping to go camping, run into a last minute problem for which you have no idea, go quickly to your computer to ask a very specific question on solution...

...leave your computer for 10 minutes to complete packing up the TV, return to your computer and have NUMEROUS responses to your 11th hour plea for help.

It is, in two words, a "fantastic resource" in which to share and gain knowledge.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

in doing some researching....I found this thread.........








i think it needs a









Looks like a good thread to restart some positive posting as well


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Good find Brother!

Carey


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

When I bought my new TV, I went to a ford site to ask a question about a problem I was having. There where two replys that turned into a clash of egos between the two. It did not help me with my problem. That has never happened here. The botom line is that comman courtesy and respect exist here.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

psychodad said:


> When I bought my new TV, I went to a ford site to ask a question about a problem I was having. There where two replys that turned into a clash of egos between the two. It did not help me with my problem. That has never happened here. The botom line is that comman courtesy and respect exist here.


*
AGREE !!!*


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

jedmunson said:


> You said it....other forums are started by the manufacturers - this one is "grass roots" - its by "us" and for "us"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course we are, that's why we bought an Outback to begin with, right!!!









(no offense to the SOB's here, all for fun, right!?!?







)


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

"All of us get lost in the darkness, dreamers learn to steer by the stars. 
All of us spend time in the gutter, dreamers turn to look at the cars."

Those are the words of one Neil Peart--drummer and lyricist for Rush.

We all go through bad times. With the proper attitude, we come through.

Sometimes we just need to refocus. We need a reminder of who we are and what we believe. This thread is EXACTLY what is needed right now. If you get lost, return to the start and try again.

It wasn't long after this thread appeared that I became an Outbacker. I lurked for a while but found the environment so friendly that I jumped right in. I haven't looked back. I'm proud to be an Outbacker. And I'm glad that I have this place to be able to come to for help. I wish there was a way to pay for everything I have taken from this site. That isn't possible. But by being a part of this family, I can attempt to pay it forward and help others who, like me, have so much to learn and all the respect in the world for those on this site who unselfishly give of their time and treasure to make this place a "small town" in the "big city" of cyberspace.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

clarkely said:


> in doing some researching....I found this thread.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN!! I think we should all rally around Doug and help him out any way possible. It would be such a shame to let a few rotten apples spoil OUR barrel!!
I was here, when Doug took over the reins, and yes, the transition was met with resistance. But, I've found out so much about Doug going out of his way to do things for members, that I REALLY have a lot of respect for the man. To put him through so much stress is totally unnecessary. Those of you that already have your other sites either pack up your toys and GO HOME and leave the rest of us alone OR play nice.
I cannot imagine the mentality it takes to try to SUE a person over whether or not they can use a website, when they have done all they can to make life miserable for some of the members, including the owner of this website.
I have always felt that this is my FAMILY here, and I'm sure it seems like that to many others.
Darlene


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Acadia Hiker said:


> "All of us get lost in the darkness, dreamers learn to steer by the stars.
> All of us spend time in the gutter, dreamers turn to look at the cars."
> 
> Those are the words of one Neil Peart--drummer and lyricist for Rush.


Appropriately taken from a song called "The Pass". There has been a divide created between members, similar to a high mountain range (perhaps much like the Rockies that divide the east and west). We shall see if any of us start to head up the "pass" to go to the other side, or to simply meet at the top.

Scott

(Well done Acadia Hiker!)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> We all go through bad times. With the proper attitude, we come through.
> 
> Sometimes we just need to refocus. We need a reminder of who we are and what we believe. This thread is EXACTLY what is needed right now. If you get lost, return to the start and try again.
> 
> It wasn't long after this thread appeared that I became an Outbacker. I lurked for a while but found the environment so friendly that I jumped right in. I haven't looked back. I'm proud to be an Outbacker. And I'm glad that I have this place to be able to come to for help. I wish there was a way to pay for everything I have taken from this site. That isn't possible. But by being a part of this family, I can attempt to pay it forward and help others who, like me, have so much to learn and all the respect in the world for those on this site who unselfishly give of their time and treasure to make this place a "small town" in the "big city" of cyberspace.


When you think about it, there isn't much that "we" haven't seen each other through.......death of a loved one, loss of a pet, illnesses, etc., not including the knowledge we gained.
As a woman, starting out camping on my own, I was a little hesitant, despite the fact that I've always had an independent streak a mile long. But, the first rally, I overcame that hesitancy, as I had offers to help me, etc., and offers to eat my meal with others so I wouldn't be alone. I remember Jamie and Ernie (tidefan) asking me to come over to their picnic table and eat my meal with them. It was really touching, to say the least. I was scared to try to put up my awning, on my own, as I was scared I'd "mess it up", and Crawfish and Eugene (ee4308) helped me. I remember my first trip to Topsail.......my awning had gotten snagged by an 8' stop sign (no kidding 8'), and I was voted for "holiest awning". Lots of good memories.
Darlene


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Outbackers.com means that I know there is help when I need it and it comes promptly. I bought my Outback just 10 months ago. I wouldn't have known about the problems with the tires or how to get it fixed, but I found out here, and quickly got replacements (for free) and now I feel more comfortable that my family is safe on the road. It means that I met some of the nicest people on here. Just 2 short months after being on Outbackers I planned a mini Florida rally and had 6 outbackers come and we had a great time, all people that I would have never crossed paths with. That is what makes Outbackers so great, the people.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Q: What makes Outbackers.com so good?

A: The persons reading or replying to all these funny and informative threads!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, I'm coming up on my 5th anniversary as an Outbacker and there are a lot of things that make this a great place in my mind. Among them are:

A safe place to ask a question and get a reasonable answer even if I was a totally ignorant when I asked the question.

A tolerance of humor and banter that is always meant to be a positive thing - inspired by the true sense of friendship and camaraderie that the people here generally enjoy (and I sincerely apologize if I was ever a source of bad feelings - never my intent).

A source of information and even news that isn't available anywhere else. This goes back to the first thing - a safe place to ask questions.

Friendships that evolve in the most curious ways.

Outbackers.com folks are often in the back of my mind while I'm actually out camping. I think of what the responses will be after I post on some particular event occurs while I'm out camping. I've even documented my camping trips so I can share with fellow Outbackers (in the hope they will reciprocate).

Outbackers.com is a pleasant (and safe) place to go to when frustrated by work or fellow workers, when times are tense at home.

Outbackers.com is the only place I've ever gone where another Outbackers' situation can cause tears to flow and the heart to ache for a person you've never met or spoken to and probably never will.

It is a place where I have friends that my family knows through me only as their screen names and the various things that they've chosen to share on this forum.

Call it family? Sure. Call it a place where folks have common interest? Certainly. Call it a refuge from all the crap the world can deliver. Yes, that too.

Outbackers.com has been a part of my life for almost five years, I'm not sure what losing it would actually mean to me - less computer time I'm sure, but it is so integral to my daily activities I can't really imagine it gone.

What makes Outbackers.com so good is what Bill originally asked. I'm sure it is different things to everyone here and everyone takes from it what they want. If it changed too much I would certainly find less to take I think. In my experience, change is a risky thing and always unsettling. I doubt I'm unique in that sentiment.

Brian


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

clarkely said:


> in doing some researching....I found this thread.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to try to keep this at the top of the list!!

My way of trying to contribute some positive thoughts!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

let's see ................................................................................
........................ OK I AGREE WITH ALL THE ABOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We saw Outbacks, I found Outbackers.com, I bought an Outback and I stayed an Outbacker even though i am now an sob.

Outbacker Forever, Swanny


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I haven't really posted here in quite a while, I had life's priorities all mixed up and forgot what's important for a bit. 
This thread reminded me of something I posted back in November of 06.

_Why do I log on to Outbackers.com?

I really appreciate this wonderful forum.
I value the learning points I receive from the members.
I learn the really cool things I can do to my Outback.
I follow with excitement and anticipation the trips our members take.
I can get a laugh or two from the jokes my fellow members tell.
I can read the great family experiences my fellow members share while Outbacking.
I can learn of problems and situations I should be aware of.
I can meet new friends and share camping experiences.
I can keep up to date on new models, changes and exciting developments.
I can meet some amazingly great people attending the rallys.
I enjoy learning new recipes my fellow outbackers concoct while out camping.
I appreciate the safety and towing tips I learn from this site.
I can find out the cool places to go, and where to avoid.
I know if I have a problem, I have the best support group ever to guide me through.
I can learn new things from my fellow member's hobbies and interests.
I appreciate the diversity of the members of the forum, all sharing one common interest.
I can feel the excitement of a new member who just purchased, or is about to purchase their first Outback.
I can feel the pain of my fellow member's life experiences and offer my support in my own personal way.
I have many more thankful reasons, but....
_

(slightly edited for content) Still feel the same way though. I missed this place, hope everyone will be here for years to come.

Jeff


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

What makes Outbackers so good?

I thought Wolfwood was a guy....Ooops.
Driving by Wolfwood as her Miata belched smoke (If I knew it was Wolfie I would have stopped. But I still believed Wolfie was a guy and that lady was slumped over the wheel so...)
My wife, Kathy, and Judy in medieval costume 
Doing a virtual make over and torching Wolfwoods house
The great watermelon chase
Wrapping Puff in Caution Tape. (Not my Idea....I swear!)
The Staff Snatch Snafu (that WAS my idea)
Blueberry beer poisoning
The Wolfie seeking Missile of mayhem
A warm hug and a cold beer
Watching a RV Tech sweat as he's watched by 3 Outbackers giving a new Outback owner a PDI......No pressure......
Captain Jacks Outback Shack.....

Keystone Outback Sydney 31RQS .......retail $30,000.00
Campsite for the weekend.....$125.00
Large Tossed salad for 25 people...$12.50

Campfire at an Outbackers Rally? Priceless....


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Why do I love Outbackers.com....

Cause it gave me the ammunition I needed to finally get a diesel!

Now I just gotta find the blasted thing!


----------

